# Republicans to cut uber drivers life line



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


Of course. Uber drivers dont vote


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

Biden will be president.


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

bethswannns said:


> Biden will be president.


That's almost as bad as Trump. Bernie should have taken this one , America needs a new direction


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

Uberchampion said:


> That's almost as bad as Trump. Bernie should have taken this one , America needs a new direction


Only problem, Bernie didn't get the votes. Hard to be president if you can't get the nomination.

Of course McConnell is vowing to oppose something. That's all he does. But I will say this, the bill as proposed will give people almost 38k (calculated for 12 months) just to sit at home. I think most of us make more than that driving. But without all the hassles that come with driving, it will be a hard sell to bring most drivers back. I'll have to see if I want to return after this initial week of re-opening. If there are not spikes, then I'll go back. If there are spikes, then, nope.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

My vote goes to whoever writes me the biggest monthly check to stay home and bong hits


----------



## joebo1963 (Dec 21, 2016)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Only problem, Bernie didn't get the votes. Hard to be president if you can't get the nomination.
> 
> Of course McConnell is vowing to oppose something. That's all he does. But I will say this, the bill as proposed will give people almost 38k (calculated for 12 months) just to sit at home. I think most of us make more than that driving. But without all the hassles that come with driving, it will be a hard sell to bring most drivers back. I'll have to see if I want to return after this initial week of re-opening. If there are not spikes, then I'll go back. If there are spikes, then, nope.


right now there are rides but not nearly as many as before the lockdown.....what I am fearing is that when the extra $600 ends and drivers collecting stops and those hit the road then it will be really slim pickings for everyone...


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> Biden will be president.


There is no chance in hell. Biden is senile and getting worse every day. On top of that, he's a sex offender. On top of that, he's a Democrat. The survival of this nation depends upon our voting Democrats out of public office at ALL levels of government.


----------



## New Uber (Mar 21, 2017)

This poor man hasn't had sex in decades. That is why he is like this. No love.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Okay just got to say this. Biden's biggest problem is he is too old. Biden is 77 now, he is too far removed from his prime as it is.

Both Trump and Hillary was pushing the age boundaries at 72. One of the reasons Trump got the nod was he was fairly robust for a 72 year old so people looked past his age.

Had Trump been 77 I don’t think he would have made it to Hillary. Republicans would have chosen a different candidate.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

bethswannns said:


> Biden will be president.


that's just silly talk


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Only problem, Bernie didn't get the votes. Hard to be president if you can't get the nomination.
> 
> Of course McConnell is vowing to oppose something. That's all he does. But I will say this, the bill as proposed will give people almost 38k (calculated for 12 months) just to sit at home. I think most of us make more than that driving. But without all the hassles that come with driving, it will be a hard sell to bring most drivers back. I'll have to see if I want to return after this initial week of re-opening. If there are not spikes, then I'll go back. If there are spikes, then, nope.


38K to sit at home and do absolutely nothing, is the equivalent of about 60K driving full-time. If I have to explain why, then you don't drive full-time.


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

And Trump will be 74 next month.

Thanks, Boomers.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Clothahump said:


> Biden Trump is senile and getting worse every day. On top of that, he's a sex offender.


FIFY


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

whatyoutalkinboutwillis said:


> Only problem, Corp. Wing Dem. Party will NOT GIVE UP THEIR BRIBES/donations. Corporate Super PAC Money talks, good ideas walk.
> Bernie didn't get the votes. Hard to be president if you can't get the nomination. when party who's nomination you are trying to win refuses to accurately count the votes. When those 'results' can amended before releasing them? That's computerized voting for ya!


P.S. & to the Senate Majority Leader from KY [Jelly state] McCunt-onelll: Go Fuack Yourself!


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Okay just got to say this. Biden's biggest problem is he is too old. Biden is 77 now, he is too far removed from his prime as it is.
> 
> Both Trump and Hillary was pushing the age boundaries at 72. One of the reasons Trump got the nod was he was fairly robust for a 72 year old so people looked past his age.
> 
> Had Trump been 77 I don't think he would have made it to Hillary. Republicans would have chosen a different candidate.


The Dems have nobody to blame but themselves. The party of diversity had four years to come up with a decent candidate to beat Trump. The best they could do was Old White Guy #1 who is losing his mind, and has a history of sniffing hair and touching women from behind. And Old White Guy #2 who screams at the clouds and wants to give everything away...just not any of his three properties, mind you.

The Republicans are far from perfect. Trump is deeply flawed, and despite the economy soaring (pre-Wuhan Virus) was beatable. The Dems fu*ked around and the best they could do was come up with Sleepy Joe. Suddenly, we no longer "believe all women", do we? The Dems are deplorable.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Sorry the republicans are being realistic. 

Why get unemployment when you as an independent contractor contribute nothing to unemployment insurance? Many of you drivers also proudly boast how you pay 0 in federal income tax because of your accounting manipulations and deductions you take advantage of.

Give nothing, get nothing.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

joebo1963 said:


> right now there are rides but not nearly as many as before the lockdown.....what I am fearing is that when the extra $600 ends and drivers collecting stops and those hit the road then it will be really slim pickings for everyone...


Yep..i haven't had no stimulus..i been driving this entire time and I'm making money because it's literally only 5 of us at the air port now...once drivers get back on the road we'll be living off $20 a day



ColdRider said:


> Sorry the republicans are being realistic.
> 
> Why get unemployment when you as an independent contractor contribute nothing to unemployment insurance? Many of you drivers also proudly boast how you pay 0 in federal income tax because of your accounting manipulations and deductions you take advantage of.
> 
> Give nothing, get nothing.


It surprises me how conservative a so vendomly


ColdRider said:


> Sorry the republicans are being realistic.
> 
> Why get unemployment when you as an independent contractor contribute nothing to unemployment insurance? Many of you drivers also proudly boast how you pay 0 in federal income tax because of your accounting manipulations and deductions you take advantage of.
> 
> Give nothing, get nothing.


I just don't understand how conservative are ok with giving the rich boat loads of money but are against giving poor people anything...Mcconell didn't say one word about business owners and these million dollar grants that was disperse must easier that unemployment


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

bethswannns said:


> Biden will be president.












That idiot can't even form a full sentence without F'n it up...


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Clothahump said:


> There is no chance in hell. Biden is senile and getting worse every day. On top of that, he's a sex offender. On top of that, he's a Democrat. The survival of this nation depends upon our voting Democrats out of public office at ALL levels of government.
> [/QUOTE
> Have some dignity, Biden has not been charged so he is not a sex offender as you have stated. At this point the allegations are on a similar level as the allegations by the 13 year old who accused Trump and Epstein of rape. The Tara Reade case was moved to inactive by the DC police.Use whatever intelligence you have to realize why she made the allegations as soon as he became the democratic nominee for President. I will spell it out for you-she wants to sell her story and cash in. Read this completely and you will know she is a con artist.https://ascammersnightmareisjustice.blogspot.com/2020/04/tara-reade-legacy-of-lies-part-one.html?m=1&fbclid=IwAR1CbJUinOCsn_PZQs86BJqYD-LjPljW5lyVuQ7t7N-EzidPxX3vuofEdX4


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Let be honest..this notion that only old white men can rule the nation is just beating a dead horse.. Obama showed us that we can change it up and still be ok...its sad that in 2020 its comes down to a old white man with Alzheimer's and a old white man with a racist Jim Crow past and the intellect of a 11 year old...is this really the best we can do...its not even a race thing...ill take a young white guy...but it's time to sit all these old guys down and let them enjoy their golden years and stop making policy and having the power of life and death...Mitch look and think like he's out of the 1930s....yet in 2020 he get to cut funding to gig workers in the mist of a looming great recession...look at the mess we are in...its time to take the keys from grandpa


----------



## TarheelGeorge (May 16, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> View attachment 464572
> 
> 
> That idiot can't even form a full sentence without F'n it up...


He doesnt even need to say a full sentence. He can sit in his basement and not say a word as small hands donnie shoots himself in the foot on a daily basis.
Good luck with the majority of the female vote - "I'd rather have him on the phone with some world leader than have him wash dishes because maybe his wife isn't there " Trump told reporters at the White House.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> yet in 2020 he get to cut funding to gig workers in the mist of a looming great recession...look at the mess we are in...its time to take the keys from grandpa


Just be happy it's only a mist. Just wait until we're in a full rainfall of a great recession! I'd use the word deluge, but I don't think you would know what it means.


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> My vote goes to whoever writes me the biggest monthly check to stay home and bong hits


That's exactly how Democrats have been able to stay in power for so long.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> Just be happy it's only a mist. Just wait until we're in a full rainfall of a great recession! I'd use the word deluge, but I don't think you would know what it means.


Why you just didn't say flood....but do it bother you guy born in the 1940s are in charge in 2020...we need young fresh minds in politics...new ideals new visions....we are beating a dead horse with these old guys that refuse to retire


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Let be honest..this notion that only old white men can rule the nation is just beating a dead horse.. Obama showed us that we can change it up and still be ok...its sad that in 2020 its comes down to a old white man with Alzheimer's and a old white man with a racist Jim Crow past and the intellect of a 11 year old...is this really the best we can do...its not even a race thing...ill take a young white guy...but it's time to sit all these old guys down and let them enjoy their golden years and stop making policy and having the power of life and death...Mitch look and think like he's out of the 1930s....yet in 2020 he get to cut funding to gig workers in the mist of a looming great recession...look at the mess we are in...its time to take the keys from grandpa


Obama did ok? Chicago got a new nickname under his watch.. "Chiraq"

FYI. Jim Crowe laws were passed, and vigorously defended by the Democratic party.

You should learn your history.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

If Biden wins by some miracle, he won't be President. Whoever his VP will be President.........

Biden the Champion of #MeTwo ... Openly admitted Ukraine quid pro quo ... Unmasking Politician ... O'Rourke will be coming for your guns ... just the tip.

Fun article from the Times from last year. That explains why Biden's 1988 Presidential Campaign collapsed. Trump campaign hasn't even unloaded the guns on Biden yet. And I got popcorn for the debates!

https://time.com/5636715/biden-1988-presidential-campaign/


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> Obama did ok? Chicago got a new nickname under his watch.. "Chiraq"
> 
> FYI. Jim Crowe laws were passed, and vigorously defended by the Democratic party.
> 
> You should learn your history.


Trump and Reagan were democrats back then...and Chicago been a war zone since the 20s and 30s when it was European american gangs terrorizing the city...and Obama was handed a recession he handed trump a good economy...Osama bin Laden was killed under his watch...and trump keep killing people trying to out do Obama killing bin Laden...but it don't work...


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Trump and Reagan were democrats back then...and Chicago been a war zone since the 20s and 30s when it was European american gangs terrorizing the city...and Obama was handed a recession he handed trump a good economy...Osama bin Laden was killed under his watch...and trump keep killing people trying to out do Obama killing bin Laden...but it don't work...


Some Democrats get wise, and leave the party, and some dont. Not usually the other way around.

If Kennedy was alive today, he would be a Republican.

Big difference between 1920s mobsters shooting each other with Chicago Typewriters, vs Welfare state warfare.
(neighborhoods created by Democrat policies where single motherhood is incentivized to keep fathers out of the household, and breaking down the family unit in exchange for their vote)


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> Some Democrats get wise, and leave the party, and some dont. Not usually the other way around.
> 
> If Kennedy was alive today, he would be a Republican.
> 
> ...


They were shooting eachother with typewriters?...wtf!?!?..you mean Thompson sub machine guns right?...what about the wild wild west....but I digress...i have come to learn people like you have the logic and emotional development of 11 year olds with autism...yall put your emotional delusions and bigotry over facts and reality


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> Some Democrats get wise, and leave the party, and some dont. Not usually the other way around.
> 
> If Kennedy was alive today, he would be a Republican.
> 
> ...


It's wasn't just for votes...it was the create the mess we see today..black women went along with the US never ending policy to destroy the black race...i commend you for at least seeing pass the smoke and mirrors...most just say "blacks are just naturally bad people"...and when I say things like the government single black mom agenda..im accused of blaming others for my "failed race"



tmart said:


> Be thankful that millions of Americans are still working for 10 to $15 an hour, or sometimes even less while you can sit at home and make more money than them, and still buy groceries and snacks at the gas station, making enough to fully cover your bills, while many of those working are struggling paycheck to paycheck.


I haven't received a dime of government money...im one of them workers you just mentioned


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

ColdRider said:


> Sorry the republicans are being realistic.
> 
> Why get unemployment when you as an independent contractor contribute nothing to unemployment insurance? Many of you drivers also proudly boast how you pay 0 in federal income tax because of your accounting manipulations and deductions you take advantage of.
> 
> Give nothing, get nothing.


So, it's okay to give tax breaks to people that can afford to hire a good accountant that can obfuscate, hide or diminish their taxes - some paying nothing at all, you mean, people like trump and his ilk, right?


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> They were shooting eachother with typewriters?...wtf!?!?..you mean Thompson sub machine guns right?...what about the wild wild west....but I digress...i have come to learn people like you have the logic and emotional development of 11 year olds with autism...yall put your emotional delusions and bigotry over facts and reality


Use your smartphone and Google "Chicago typewriter"
So in addition to bringing race into the conversation (you used the term old white men), you also make fun of people with autism.

Q. How can you tell you have won the argument with a progressive?

A. They hurl insults at you, and call you a bigot.

People like you are more readable than a book.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> Use your smartphone and Google "Chicago typewriter"
> So in addition to bringing race into the conversation (you used the term old white men), you also make fun of people with autism.
> 
> Q. How can you tell you have won the argument with a progressive?
> ...


Well I commended you on telling the truth about the government agenda in the black community that most say doesn't exist...and I'm not insulting autism ...but alot guys like you argue like you have autism...like I can mention government agenda and show the proof...and they'll still be like "nope you just lying and making excuses"...i can admit when opposing sides are right....most can't do it...to me thats a mental disorder...the only disorder I know where people can look normal but be mentally challenged is autism...or maybe its asperger


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

bethswannns said:


> Biden will be president.


Nah . . .



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Well I commended you on telling the truth about the government agenda in the black community that most say doesn't exist...and I'm not insulting autism ...but alot guys like you argue like you have autism...like I can mention government agenda and show the proof...and they'll still be like "nope you just lying and making excuses"...i can admit when opposing sides are right....most can't do it...to me thats a mental disorder...the only disorder I know where people can look normal but be mentally challenged is autism...or maybe its asperger


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

I'm not in the Biden camp either.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Divide & Conquer Politics.

Ancient Strategy.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

welikecamping said:


> So, it's okay to give tax breaks to people that can afford to hire a good accountant that can obfuscate, hide or diminish their taxes - some paying nothing at all, you mean, people like trump and his ilk, right?


Yes.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Yes.


Same way conservatives are ok with paying Israel non stop reparation with American tax dollars and supplying israel bombs to drop on Palestinians...but aren't ok with their tax dollar going towards healthcare for poor American and darn sure no reparation to any group but the "Israelis"


----------



## Uberchampion (Oct 17, 2015)

New Uber said:


> This poor man hasn't had sex in decades. That is why he is like this. No love.


He's a republican from Kentucky, he doesn't have a daughter?


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Same way conservatives are ok with paying Israel non stop reparation with American tax dollars and supplying israel bombs to drop on Palestinians...but aren't ok with their tax dollar going towards healthcare for poor American and darn sure no reparation to any group but the "Israelis"


I actually had to look this up. I was not aware that the United States is paying reparations to Israel. I searched everywhere oh, and I couldn't find it. Can you please attached a posting, or proof of this assertion? Also, for your information, Israel doesn't just bomb Palestinians. It's actually the other way around. Israel will retaliate after being attacked first. They have every right to do so. Also, Israel affords the United States a strategic military location for that region.
In this world, there are numerous countries which are Muslim based. Can the Jews have just one?


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Same way conservatives are ok with paying Israel non stop reparation with American tax dollars and supplying israel bombs to drop on Palestinians...but aren't ok with their tax dollar going towards healthcare for poor American and darn sure no reparation to any group but the "Israelis"


Drop bombs on Palestinians? What state-run media is it you subscribe to?


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> I actually had to look this up. I was not aware that the United States is paying reparations to Israel. I searched everywhere oh, and I couldn't find it. Can you please attached a posting, or proof of this assertion? Also, for your information, Israel doesn't just bomb Palestinians. It's actually the other way around. Israel will retaliate after being attacked first. They have every right to do so. Also, Israel affords the United States a strategic military location for that region.
> In this world, there are numerous countries which are Muslim based. Can the Jews have just one?


Yep Israel is just so benevolently keeping Palestinians locked in the Gaza Strip for the last 10 plus years and it's so fair Israel was able to just steal someone else's nation....this that autism I was mentioning earlier...


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

ColdRider said:


> Sorry the republicans are being realistic.
> 
> Why get unemployment when you as an independent contractor contribute nothing to unemployment insurance? Many of you drivers also proudly boast how you pay 0 in federal income tax because of your accounting manipulations and deductions you take advantage of.
> 
> Give nothing, get nothing.


tl didn't read "i'm a dumb fascist lol"


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> I actually had to look this up. I was not aware that the United States is paying reparations to Israel. I searched everywhere oh, and I couldn't find it. Can you please attached a posting, or proof of this assertion? Also, for your information, Israel doesn't just bomb Palestinians. It's actually the other way around. Israel will retaliate after being attacked first. They have every right to do so. Also, Israel affords the United States a strategic military location for that region.
> In this world, there are numerous countries which are Muslim based. Can the Jews have just one?


https://www.timesofisrael.com/obama-administration-earmarks-12m-for-holocaust-survivors/


Valar Dohaeris said:


> Drop bombs on Palestinians? What state-run media is it you subscribe to?


That that 11 year old emotional and mentally challenged nature of yours shining through


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> https://www.timesofisrael.com/obama-administration-earmarks-12m-for-holocaust-survivors/
> 
> That that 11 year old emotional and mentally challenged nature of yours shining through


The article that you just posted speaks nothing of reparations to Israel. it's assistance to Jewish Americans living in the United States who survived the Holocaust.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Same way conservatives are ok with paying Israel non stop reparation with American tax dollars and supplying israel bombs to drop on Palestinians...but aren't ok with their tax dollar going towards healthcare for poor American and darn sure no reparation to any group but the "Israelis"


_This_ conservative believes we have enough problems of our own and significant debt obligations that should be tackled first before we help any other country.

Yes, we send money to Israel. Guess what. We also send money to Iraq, Yemen, Afghanistan, Jordan, Syria and Nigeria just to name a few.

Why don't you mention these countries? They don't fit your narrative huh...&#129300;


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> The article that you just posted speaks nothing of reparations to Israel. it's assistance to Jewish Americans living in the United States who survived the Holocaust.


They aren't going call it reparations...but my grandparents are jim Crow and share cropping survivor where's their earmark money...america is paying for other countries sins and not their own...go head and give me a mentally challenged response of why that make sense


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Let be honest..this notion that only old white men can rule the nation is just beating a dead horse.. Obama showed us that we can change it up and still be ok...its sad that in 2020 its comes down to a old white man with Alzheimer's and a old white man with a racist Jim Crow past and the intellect of a 11 year old...is this really the best we can do...its not even a race thing...ill take a young white guy...but it's time to sit all these old guys down and let them enjoy their golden years and stop making policy and having the power of life and death...Mitch look and think like he's out of the 1930s....yet in 2020 he get to cut funding to gig workers in the mist of a looming great recession...look at the mess we are in...its time to take the keys from grandpa


Some 11 years old kids are smarter than him .



ColdRider said:


> _This_ conservative believes we have enough problems of our own and significant debt obligations that should be tackled first before we help any other country.
> 
> Yes, we send money to Israel. Guess what. We also send money to Iraq, Yemen, Afghanistan, Jordan, Syria and Nigeria just to name a few.
> 
> Why don't you mention these countries? They don't fit your narrative huh...&#129300;


The money to Israel is
More I believe. Why?



Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> The article that you just posted speaks nothing of reparations to Israel. it's assistance to Jewish Americans living in the United States who survived the Holocaust.


 After 60+ years? Enough . Let's pay for the slaves as well. Do they get money?


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Yep Israel is just so benevolently keeping Palestinians locked in the Gaza Strip for the last 10 plus years and it's so fair Israel was able to just steal someone else's nation....this that autism I was mentioning earlier...


Are you aware that human history exists well before 1948?

I'm just trying to understand your thought process here. So tell me if I'm wrong. If someone steals something from you, and the you decide to retrieve it back, is that really theft?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Some 11 years old kids are smarter than him .
> 
> 
> The money to Israel is
> ...


What about the natives Americans?


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> They aren't going call it reparations...but my grandparents are jim Crow and share cropping survivor where's their earmark money...america is paying for other countries sins and not their own...go head and give me a mentally challenged response of why that make sense


If your grandparents are still alive, then they should get something


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> _This_ conservative believes we have enough problems of our own and significant debt obligations that should be tackled first before we help any other country.
> 
> Yes, we send money to Israel. Guess what. We also send money to Iraq, Yemen, Afghanistan, Jordan, Syria and Nigeria just to name a few.
> 
> Why don't you mention these countries? They don't fit your narrative huh...&#129300;


Because America secretly steal billions and trillions from these countries and publicity give back millions...so since I'm not mentally challenged I don't fall for the bullcrap...but Israel really provides nothing to the Western world but a bunch of conflicts and animosity...so why do we send them so much money...Africans and their resources built the Western world, let's earmark some money to build them nice homes as a appreciation for all they have done for the Western world...more than likely your mental disability make that sound like a unreasonably concept..right!?&#128513;


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

nice to live in a fantasy world?

The failure in your attempt at a logical conclusion is republicans just don't have the numbers anymore

70% of republican voters are over age 50

that demographic has been shrinking yearly (at the rate of 2.5 million voters per year)

In 2016 republicans had 3 million fewer votes than democrats

In the 2018 midterms republicans had 10 million fewer voters than republicans (overall house races across the country)

Trump only won Wisconsin, Michigan & Pennsylvania by a combined 107,000 votes (thats 46 Electoral votes)

even if he wins the other states he did before he has zero chance of winning any of those states

Democrats averaged 250,000 more votes than republicans in each state over the last 3 statewide elections

it's about the numbers

republicans can't get enough votes to overcome the 2.5 million voters dying of old age each year

so enjoy Democrat reign over the next decade (possibly longer as the conservative ideology is waining into nothingness)

by 2030 republicans will only account for 30 million voters

you have absolutely nothing to offer the younger generations

thanks for playing

you won't be missed



Clothahump said:


> There is no chance in hell. Biden is senile and getting worse every day. On top of that, he's a sex offender. On top of that, he's a Democrat. The survival of this nation depends upon our voting Democrats out of public office at ALL levels of government.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What about the natives Americans?


That's cute...they have gotten alot of reparation...so have the Japanese Americans for what was done to them

https://www.history.com/news/reparations-slavery-native-americans-japanese-internment


The queen &#128120; said:


> What about the natives Americans?


Everybody got theirs but blacks...and when we mention it people like you jump up and say "but what about anybody blacks!!!"


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

RobLinn said:


> nice to live in a fantasy world?
> 
> The failure in your attempt at a logical conclusion is republicans just don't have the numbers anymore
> 
> ...


Thank goodness for the Constitution. It will be the last line of defense against socialism.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

tcaud said:


> tl didn't read "i'm a dumb fascist lol"


Thanks for adding nothing of value.


The queen &#128120; said:


> The money to Israel is
> More I believe. Why?


I don't know. Maybe you should call the state department and ask them. &#129335;‍♂

*FY 2018 (FY 2019 isn't over yet)*

















*FY 2017*









*FY 2016*









*FY 2015*


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> If your grandparents are still alive, then they should get something


They all died waiting...my parent was born in the 50s and was segregated and had to walk to school because they had to be punished for being born black and certainly couldn't ride the school bus..and they were share croppers and actually picked cotton for free...wheres their earmark...whenever it's mentions people like a previous member here jumps up and say "what about the native Americans"...who has been giving land and money and casinos...but the attitude is America would rather see anybody get justice than to see blacks get justice....i know my parents generation will die waiting too...then America can truthfully say their all dead and we owe none of them nothing....o well



Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> Are you aware that human history exists well before 1948?
> 
> I'm just trying to understand your thought process here. So tell me if I'm wrong. If someone steals something from you, and the you decide to retrieve it back, is that really theft?


Are you giving me the "God told them Israel was theirs 1000s of years ago so they showed up and took it back 1000s of years later"....dont that seem a little mentally ******ed?



ColdRider said:


> Thanks for adding nothing of value.
> 
> I don't know. Maybe you should call the state department and ask them. &#129335;‍♂
> 
> ...


Well have been raging in Afghanistan for the last 20 year's...and stealing their opium...funny how opioids became such a big problem in the US once the US got control of the opium supply


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> They all died waiting...my parent was born in the 50s and was segregated and had to walk to school because they had to be punished for being born black and certainly couldn't ride the school bus..and they were share croppers and actually picked cotton for free...wheres their earmark...whenever it's mentions people like a previous member here jumps up and say "what about the native Americans"...who has been giving land and money and casinos...but the attitude is America would rather see anybody get justice than to see blacks get justice....i know my parents generation will die waiting too...then America can truthfully say their all dead and we owe none of them nothing....o well
> 
> 
> Are you giving me the "God told them Israel was theirs 1000s of years ago so they showed up and took it back 1000s of years later"....dont that seem a little mentally @@@@@@ed?
> ...


I absolutely love this video...


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> The article that you just posted speaks nothing of reparations to Israel. it's assistance to Jewish Americans living in the United States who survived the Holocaust.


If I would had said the J word I would have been block from commenting any further...so I said Israelis instead



Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> I absolutely love this video...


Shes mentally challenged also...she said lynching in America ended in 1913 and blacks faced no racism after 1913 and she said ONLY 3600 blacks were lynched...she dead to me


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Stimulus money needs to be spend . Give every person 500$ -1000$ and let them spend at a restaurant, repair shop or any business.
If a restaurant opens up and if they get 50% less customers, how do they make profit🤔
It is just like Airline industry which needs 70% capacity to break even. Most business will shut down after few weeks if the foot traffic is 50% down . Lot of restaurants will be closing in the next few months.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> That's cute...they have gotten alot of reparation...so have the Japanese Americans for what was done to them
> 
> https://www.history.com/news/reparations-slavery-native-americans-japanese-internment
> 
> Everybody got theirs but blacks...and when we mention it people like you jump up and say "but what about anybody blacks!!!"


 The money they got back is nothing to what they stolen to them. Please .



The queen &#128120; said:


> The money they got back is nothing to what they stolen to them. Please .


Same to every country USA bombed.


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> If I would had said the J word I would have been block from commenting any further...so I said Israelis instead
> 
> 
> Shes mentally challenged also...she said lynching in America ended in 1913 and blacks faced no racism after 1913 and she said ONLY 3600 blacks were lynched...she dead to me


She may be dead to you, which is totally fine, but her message resonates with many others.

Also, just because someone has a different opinion from you, doesn't make them mentally challenged.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> She may be dead to you, which is totally fine, but her message resonates with many others.
> 
> Also, just because someone has a different opinion from you, doesn't make them mentally challenged.


I have no more tolerance for blissfully ignorant people...she was ask why do trump call all his black opponents dumb or low IQ...she said because they are dumb with low iq...even most white trump supporters admit he's out of line with some things he say and do...she views thats nut case as the perfect man who can do no wrong...shes dead inside


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> Thank goodness for the Constitution. It will be the last line of defense against socialism.


Where does the Constitution say anything about capitalism or socialism?

Hint: it doesn't


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> The money they got back is nothing to what they stolen to them. Please .
> 
> 
> Same to every country USA bombed.


So it's still their turn and it's never black people turn...and even when we mention black people plight the conversation MUST ALWAYS be diverted to another group...this use to make me angry..but now I realized people that behave like this is either total evil or total mentally handicap...either way life if to short to argue with evil or mentally ill people


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

Actually though, one could argue that the Constitution is pro socialism based on one line which I will bold.

(Forgive me if a word is off, I'm doing it from memory)

We the people, in order to form a more perfect union, establish justice and ensure domestic tranquility, provide for the common defense *promote the general welfare* and secure the blessings of liberty to ourselves and our posterity


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> She may be dead to you, which is totally fine, but her message resonates with many others.
> 
> Also, just because someone has a different opinion from you, doesn't make them mentally challenged.


Her message resonate with white supremacist and their black boot lickers


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Her message resonate with white supremacist and their black boot lickers


Actually its quite the opposite


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> Actually its quite the opposite


I realize your understandingng is limited


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> So it's still their turn and it's never black people turn...and even when we mention black people plight the conversation MUST ALWAYS be diverted to another group...this use to make me angry..but now I realized people that behave like this is either total evil or total mentally handicap...either way life if to short to argue with evil or mentally ill people


I agree. But you can't away the damage that USA has done to many countries for the sake of democracy.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I agree. But you can't away the damage that USA has done to many countries for the sake of democracy.


America should be righting its wrongs...instead Americans pretend America was right and never wrong about anything...thats why I feel how I feel about it being a mental condition


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I realize your understandingng is limited


Limited to logic, facts, and truth.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> America should be righting its wrongs...instead Americans pretend America was right and never wrong about anything...thats why I feel how I feel about it being a mental condition


They will never. America is like a big giant that need to be fed constantly to survive. America is an amazing country. But to young to understand that consequences will be brought to it. The world is watching, the world is tired of the USA bullying everyone. I fear for the demise of the USA. In the future. We should get ready . And prepared ourselves.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)




----------



## doggerel (Apr 23, 2017)

Whenever I see someone sympathetic to the Palestinians, I know that this person is too young to know, or just wasn't paying attention in the 80s and 90s when Israel was under an incessant and brutal assault day after day. Blown up buses full of civilians. Missiles constantly being fired into their land. Suicide attacks and knife attacks and gun attacks in markets, in theaters, at bus stops. It was like a farking weekly event, there was a new ugly terrorist attack. You couldn't even get through with watching a nightly newscast without running into news of another one. 

I understand that Israel is no model state, and has no claims to the moral high ground, but they ought to be commended for not dropping a tactical nuke on that region and being done with it once and for all.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> They will never. America is like a big giant that need to be fed constantly to survive. America is an amazing country. But to young to understand that consequences will be brought to it. The world is watching, the world is tired of the USA bullying everyone. I fear for the demise of the USA. In the future. We should get ready . And prepared ourselves.


We are witnessing the down fall of America...funny how the moment China is set to be the new superpower a strange virus pops up out of china and destabilize the entire world..now China is the most hated country on the planet...its something weird behind the scenes


----------



## jodos (Oct 7, 2018)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


Most of the so called news sources other than Fox are Fake news, dont believe most of what is printed or broadcast.


----------



## 808master (Apr 30, 2016)

It's not just unemployment, the whole bill is full of nonsense like money to illegals and universities and other non essential BS. They just want to make republicans look like they don't want to help with unemployment.


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Clothahump said:


> There is no chance in hell. Biden is senile and getting worse every day. On top of that, he's a sex offender. On top of that, he's a Democrat. The survival of this nation depends upon our voting Democrats out of public office at ALL levels of government.


You are DAF, are you a Dr? Most likely not qualified to measure cognitive ability. Do you have his arrest/conviction record? Didn't think so. Democrats are for the people, not corporations so which do you like?



ColdRider said:


> Sorry the republicans are being realistic.
> 
> Why get unemployment when you as an independent contractor contribute nothing to unemployment insurance? Many of you drivers also proudly boast how you pay 0 in federal income tax because of your accounting manipulations and deductions you take advantage of.
> 
> Give nothing, get nothing.


This isn't exactly Unemployment, but hard to call it anything else . Everyone pays tax, generally every time you fill up it is the tax you pay.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> We are witnessing the down fall of America...funny how the moment China is set to be the new superpower a strange virus pops up out of china and destabilize the entire world..now China is the most hated country on the planet...its something weird behind the scenes


You're a tad dramatic. 2020 is the downfall of America? Statements like that are almost always comic relief.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

what a depressing thread....


----------



## jfinks (Nov 24, 2016)

Anything political is depressing when morons start throwing around unfounded accusations and diagnosis.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

jfinks said:


> This isn't exactly Unemployment, but hard to call it anything else . Everyone pays tax, generally every time you fill up it is the tax you pay.


Whatever you want to call it (I use the word welfare to make things simple), it's difficult to justify giving it when it's not paid for.

Sorry, but I disagree with your generalization of everyone pays tax. Obviously, many people don't pay taxes. Children and dependents of the state are examples.

Sales tax and the taxes we pay on gasoline aren't meant to be used for this. That revenue will not even be close to cover this proposed handout.


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

BigSlick said:


> Actually though, one could argue that the Constitution is pro socialism based on one line which I will bold.
> 
> (Forgive me if a word is off, I'm doing it from memory)
> 
> We the people, in order to form a more perfect union, establish justice and ensure domestic tranquility, provide for the common defense *promote the general welfare* and secure the blessings of liberty to ourselves and our posterity


https://www.nationalreview.com/2019/05/america-best-defense-against-socialism-constitution-culture/


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

SHalester said:


> what a depressing thread....


Yeah mentally weak people run from unpleasant things that need to be talked about...mentally challenged people sit and watch a tread from beginning to end and complain that it's depressing...these are some depressing times...what Mitch is proposing is depressing...go watch cartoon network if you want a pick me upper....



Valar Dohaeris said:


> You're a tad dramatic. 2020 is the downfall of America? Statements like that are almost always comic relief.


America is 24 trillion in debt with a shut down economy and looming recession with 30 million on unemployment and 25 percent unemployment and our choice in leaders is a 74 year old 10 year old spoiled brat or a 77 year old clearly demented old pervert... and a bunch of old fools that out dated and not with the times.....yeah America is great again huh?



jfinks said:


> Anything political is depressing when morons start throwing around unfounded accusations and diagnosis.


I just yawned


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> I absolutely love this video...


"Cooning" Candice Owens is your authority on playing the Black card? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
& PragerU ? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
Seems Candy was cool with it when she benefited from it &#129335;&#127995;‍♂
https://newsone.com/3893288/candace-owens-race-issues-naacp/


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ColdRider said:


>


The Chinese will .


----------



## RobLinn (Aug 10, 2019)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> Limited to logic, facts, and truth.


none of those apply to anything you've posted here
Watching you flounder here is similar to me showing a dog a card trick


----------



## BigSlick (Apr 15, 2015)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> https://www.nationalreview.com/2019/05/america-best-defense-against-socialism-constitution-culture/


Sorry, I don't click on National Review, Blaze, RedState, FoxNews or any other right wing propaganda site.

Let me explain it to you in small words so you get it... If your source never once disagrees with your party's point of view, your source is for morons who only hear what they want to hear and aren't smart enough to handle any other ideas.


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

RobLinn said:


> none of those apply to anything you've posted here
> Watching you flounder here is similar to me showing a dog a card trick


Well, looks like both the dog and I, don't believe that you make any sense.


----------



## Wolfgang Faust (Aug 2, 2018)

Uberguyken said:


> View attachment 464572
> 
> 
> That idiot can't even form a full sentence without F'n it up...


----------



## 808master (Apr 30, 2016)

Sleepy Creepy Joe of course.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

RobLinn said:


> "Cooning" Candice Owens is your authority on playing the Black card? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> & PragerU ? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> Seems Candy was cool with it when she benefited from it &#129335;&#127995;‍♂
> https://newsone.com/3893288/candace-owens-race-issues-naacp/


She's got ghetto gagged and loved it so much she turn into a daughter of the Confederate...she said racism ended in America in 1913 and no black person alive today faced any discrimination...

go to 1:30 and listen to her fooling **** talk


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

RobLinn said:


> "Cooning" Candice Owens is your authority on playing the Black card? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> & PragerU ? &#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;&#129315;
> Seems Candy was cool with it when she benefited from it &#129335;&#127995;‍♂
> https://newsone.com/3893288/candace-owens-race-issues-naacp/





Bobbyk5487 said:


> She's got ghetto gagged and loved it so much she turn into a daughter of the Confederate...she said racism ended in America in 1913 and no black person alive today faced any discrimination...
> 
> go to 1:30 and listen to her fooling **** talk


Maybe I'm not woke like you two so please forgive me, but what's "cooning" and "**** talk?"

Can you please define this? Thanks.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

ColdRider said:


> Maybe I'm not woke like you two so please forgive me, but what's "cooning" and "**** talk?"
> 
> Can you please define this? Thanks.


What is ghetto gagged? Isn't that racist?
Asking because someone on twitter said she is so ghetto and people were going crazy and insulting the person.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Maybe I'm not woke like you two so please forgive me, but what's "cooning" and "**** talk?"
> 
> Can you please define this? Thanks.


Get out grown folks conversation


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What is ghetto gagged? Isn't that racist?
> Asking because someone on twitter said she is so ghetto and people were going crazy and insulting the person.


I didn't use that term. Maybe you should ask the ones using it...



Bobbyk5487 said:


> Get out grown folks conversation


Lol, grown. More like perpetual victim.

Peace, my friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What is ghetto gagged? Isn't that racist?
> Asking because someone on twitter said she is so ghetto and people were going crazy and insulting the person.


Ghetto gag is when black women actually let white men sometimes in kkk outfits do whatever foul thing he or sometime groups of them want to do...its usually violent and very demeaning...they are spat on and called the n word and made to say bad things about black people as it happens...and black women one after another line up for this...they seem to love it....from what I hear this is very common for black women that marry white men...they play that role... Candance went from miss little NAACP and big Obama support...to in love with trump marrying a white guy and talking nothing but trash about blacks whenever she can



ColdRider said:


> I didn't use that term. Maybe you should ask the ones using it...
> 
> Lol, grown. More like perpetual victim.
> 
> Peace, my friend. :thumbup:


Tired old narrative...good bye and good riddance


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Trump and Biden both suck. We need someone from a 3rd party. Truly independent. Mark Cuban? Sanders isn't a Democrat, but he tried to steal that party's nomination twice and failed and needs to retire to VT to yell at kids to get off his lawn.


----------



## JenniferDenver (Apr 8, 2019)

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...declines-debate-coronavirus-aid.html#comments


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

jfinks said:


> You are DAF, are you a Dr? Most likely not qualified to measure cognitive ability. Do you have his arrest/conviction record? Didn't think so. Democrats are for the people, not corporations so which do you like?


What is DAF? And no, I am not a doctor. I'm simply someone who has seen several people over the years develop Alzheimer's. When I look at Biden, and especially listen to him, I'm seeing the same thing happening.

And the idea that Democrats are "for the people" is just total bullshit, as is the idea that Republicans are for corporations.



TarheelGeorge said:


> There is no chance in hell. Biden is senile and getting worse every day. On top of that, he's a sex offender. On top of that, he's a Democrat. The survival of this nation depends upon our voting Democrats out of public office at ALL levels of government.





> Have some dignity, Biden has not been charged so he is not a sex offender as you have stated.


Really? Do you remember the Kavanaugh hearings? I'm simply applying the same standard as liberals did back then. And Reade's allegations are a lot more substantial than Ford's were. There are too many pictures of Gropin' Joe doing his thing with women and the look of disgust on their faces says it all. Here's an example of him getting handsy with a teenage girl. 











Illini said:


> FIFY


No, you didn't. You just made a fool of yourself. But carry on, if that's how you get your cheap thrills.


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> She's got ghetto gagged and loved it so much she turn into a daughter of the Confederate...she said racism ended in America in 1913 and no black person alive today faced any discrimination...
> 
> go to 1:30 and listen to her fooling **** talk


You are 100% a dishonest person. I listened at 1:30 and never heard her say "racism ended in America in 1913 and no black person alive today faced any discrimination".

You are 100% a dishonest person. She is taking umbrage with the notion that Lebron put out from his golden throne that blacks are hunted from the minute they walk out the door. However the Arbery case shakes out - guilty, innocent or a murky concoction of the two - there have been a half dozen incidents since then where white people have been attacked and killed by blacks. Minimal media coverage. So who is it doing the hunting again?

You are 100% a dishonest person.


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> I have no more tolerance for blissfully ignorant people...she was ask why do trump call all his black opponents dumb or low IQ...she said because they are dumb with low iq...even most white trump supporters admit he's out of line with some things he say and do...she views thats nut case as the perfect man who can do no wrong...shes dead inside


I dont believe that candice or Trump ever said things like this. This is just made up jibberish.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You are 100% a dishonest person. I listened at 1:30 and never heard her say "racism ended in America in 1913 and no black person alive today faced any discrimination".
> 
> You are 100% a dishonest person. She is taking umbrage with the notion that Lebron put out from his golden throne that blacks are hunted from the minute they walk out the door. However the Arbery case shakes out - guilty, innocent or a murky concoction of the two - there have been a half dozen incidents since then where white people have been attacked and killed by blacks. Minimal media coverage. So who is it doing the hunting again?
> 
> You are 100% a dishonest person.


Go to 2:48 for her there's no black people alive today that went through jim Crow...that with that 1913 that she repeated at least 3 time make her a evil lying itch....she painting a false narrative...then these special ed white supremacist will say "see she gets it, blacks haven't faced racism since 1913"...she even through 1895 in there....thats a blatant white supremacist tactic to say slavery and Jim Crow was sooo long ago and no one alive deserves any reparations most say it was 400 years ago
....shes locked in on 1913....when truth of the matter is whites kill blacks in this country even and especially black kids with no repercussions until 1968...so why didnt she say its a 1968 narrative...why did she 3 times at least (i stop watching at 3:00 when I seen her evil tactics) she pushed the timeline back 55-70 years...thats like saying "Jews didn't have no problems in Germany after 1925"...shes missing a major piece of the puzzle....things really heated up for blacks after brown vs board and that was in the 50s....so she way outta line for stopping it at 1913



Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> I dont believe that candice or Trump ever said things like this. This is just made up jibberish.


he called LeBron stupid when LeBron opened a school in the inner city...and said Don lemon so stupid he made LeBron look smart and said Maxine Waters was a "very low iq person"....during this same time whites celebrities was talking bad about him and he never responded...but when a black person say something he right on top of it and call them dumb and low iq and Candance said "he's right they all have low IQ"..but of course you don't believe and even tho it's well documented and on film in your autisitc mind reality didn't happen....only your fanasties happened


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Go to 2:48 for her there's no black people alive today that went through jim Crow...that with that 1913 that she repeated at least 3 time make her a evil lying itch....she painting a false narrative...then these special ed white supremacist will say "see she gets it, blacks haven't faced racism since 1913"...she even through 1895 in there....thats a blatant white supremacist tactic to say slavery and Jim Crow was sooo long ago and no one alive deserves any reparations most say it was 400 years ago
> ....shes locked in on 1913....when truth of the matter is whites kill blacks in this country even and especially black kids with no repercussions until 1968...so why didnt she say its a 1968 narrative...why did she 3 times at least (i stop watching at 3:00 when I seen her evil tactics) she pushed the timeline back 55-70 years...thats like saying "Jews didn't have no problems in Germany after 1925"...shes missing a major piece of the puzzle....things really heated up for blacks after brown vs board and that was in the 50s....so she way outta line for stopping it at 1913


You're all over the place. Her wording may be sloppy in parts, but her message is that in 2020 America blacks are not being hunted en masse by whites. That's it. End of discussion. There may be isolated incidents - that tends to happen in a country of 350M people.

Stop being such a victim. Go out and conquer the world, properly social distanced, of course.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You're all over the place. Her wording may be sloppy in parts, but her message is that in 2020 America blacks are not being hunted en masse by whites. That's it. End of discussion. There may be isolated incidents - that tends to happen in a country of 350M people.
> 
> Stop being such a victim. Go out and conquer the world, properly social distanced, of course.


her message was deceitful she purposely use 1913 as a way to make blacks seem extra stupidity..as a way to give a white supremacist more credibility...and people like her think we so stupid we won't even catch on...that was her evil attempt at minimizing one the most tragic times in human history..she on record as saying ONLY 3600 black were lynched "and that's not that many" as she laughs...but of course people like you love her to pieces and see nothing wrong with her crusade against blacks and her mission to minimize our history for entertainment and for money...i expect nothing more of people like you



Valar Dohaeris said:


> You're all over the place. Her wording may be sloppy in parts, but her message is that in 2020 America blacks are not being hunted en masse by whites. That's it. End of discussion. There may be isolated incidents - that tends to happen in a country of 350M people.
> 
> Stop being such a victim. Go out and conquer the world, properly social distanced, of course.


Massachusetts huh....the alabama and Mississippi of the north...now I get it


----------



## Valar Dohaeris (May 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> her message was deceitful she purposely use 1913 as a way to make blacks seem extra stupidity..as a way to give a white supremacist more credibility...and people like her think we so stupid we won't even catch on...that was her evil attempt at minimizing one the most tragic times in human history..she on record as saying ONLY 3600 black were lynched "and that's not that many" as she laughs...but of course people like you love her to pieces and see nothing wrong with her crusade against blacks and her mission to minimize our history for entertainment and for money...i expect nothing more of people like you
> 
> 
> Massachusetts huh....the alabama and Mississippi of the north...now I get it


You're a deeply, deeply troubled person. I wish you good fortune going forward. Take care.


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

Valar Dohaeris said:


> You're a deeply, deeply troubled person. I wish you good fortune going forward. Take care.


Typical response when any other response would further expose how ridiculous"you people" think


----------



## LuxCarSpy (Jan 25, 2019)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> https://www.politico.com/news/2020/05/20/mcconnell-unemployment-benefits-271661


Do you want a hand out or a job. Remember the amount Uber cost shareholders since the IPO comes out to about $35k per driver. 
Do you really think some $1-$2k work to welfare program by the Democrats is good for drivers. 
Republican plan will force Uber to pay benefits (at least unemployment). IF they don't pay then Uber will loose drivers and ultimately the rest of shareholder money.


----------



## tmart (Oct 30, 2016)

welikecamping said:


> So, it's okay to give tax breaks to people that can afford to hire a good accountant that can obfuscate, hide or diminish their taxes - some paying nothing at all, you mean, people like trump and his ilk, right?


Man you really should read a Robert Kiyosaki book


----------



## Bobbyk5487 (Jan 28, 2019)

LuxCarSpy said:


> Do you want a hand out or a job. Remember the amount Uber cost shareholders since the IPO comes out to about $35k per driver.
> Do you really think some $1-$2k work to welfare program by the Democrats is good for drivers.
> Republican plan will force Uber to pay benefits (at least unemployment). IF they don't pay then Uber will loose drivers and ultimately the rest of shareholder money.


I haven't received any handout...i have drove throughout this entire pandemic but I know now isn't the time to be snatching away aid...when unemployment is at 25 percent..and we are still in the mist of a pandemic and some jobs legally can't reopen


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

LuxCarSpy said:


> Do you want a hand out or a *hand-job.*


Since we are talking about Uber, fixed for you...


----------



## beantowncruiser (Jan 6, 2018)

Sgt Donny Donowitz said:


> Obama did ok? Chicago got a new nickname under his watch.. "Chiraq"
> 
> FYI. Jim Crowe laws were passed, and vigorously defended by the Democratic party.
> 
> You should learn your history.


Well, the republiKKKan party is where Jim Crowe has made his home in 2020. Remember Charlottesville when the scump supporters were holding torches shouting "Jews wont replace us"? Have you noticed the support that scump gets from the KKK? THhe slimy rats who blindly follow the corrupt, racist, orange pied piper in the white house are just as bigoted and racist as the orange scump.

Clinton was wrong, scump supporters aren't a basket of deplorables, they"re a sewer full of racist, bigoted scum. Maybe they could cure themselves of the disease of scumpism by doing what their cult leader told them to do, and inject themselves with disinfectant. Oh, wait, didn't the orange clown initially say that Covid 19 was like nothing more than a cold, while at the same time the bodies were piling up in Europe faster than they could bury them? Then didn't the orange clown say that there were only 15 cases and that it would go down to zero really fast?

THAT WAS 100,000 DEATHS AGO AND YOU FOOLS STILL HANG ON TO EVERY WORD THAT THE MORON SAYS.


----------



## Sgt Donny Donowitz (May 2, 2020)

Bobbyk5487 said:


> Go to 2:48 for her there's no black people alive today that went through jim Crow...that with that 1913 that she repeated at least 3 time make her a evil lying itch....she painting a false narrative...then these special ed white supremacist will say "see she gets it, blacks haven't faced racism since 1913"...she even through 1895 in there....thats a blatant white supremacist tactic to say slavery and Jim Crow was sooo long ago and no one alive deserves any reparations most say it was 400 years ago
> ....shes locked in on 1913....when truth of the matter is whites kill blacks in this country even and especially black kids with no repercussions until 1968...so why didnt she say its a 1968 narrative...why did she 3 times at least (i stop watching at 3:00 when I seen her evil tactics) she pushed the timeline back 55-70 years...thats like saying "Jews didn't have no problems in Germany after 1925"...shes missing a major piece of the puzzle....things really heated up for blacks after brown vs board and that was in the 50s....so she way outta line for stopping it at 1913
> 
> 
> he called LeBron stupid when LeBron opened a school in the inner city...and said Don lemon so stupid he made LeBron look smart and said Maxine Waters was a "very low iq person"....during this same time whites celebrities was talking bad about him and he never responded...but when a black person say something he right on top of it and call them dumb and low iq and Candance said "he's right they all have low IQ"..but of course you don't believe and even tho it's well documented and on film in your autisitc mind reality didn't happen....only your fanasties happened


News flash...
People with the same skin color don't all think the same.
There are plenty of black conservatives, and there are plenty of white Democrats.
YOU CAN'T DETERMINE SOMEONE'S VIEWS BY SKIN COLOR.


----------

